# New CO2 Set up



## George Neubauer (Dec 17, 2005)

I just installed a CO2 system in my tank and was looking for some advice on the best way to tune it in. I have a 180 gallon tank with 380 watts. The ph is a bit high at 7.4 and total hardness is 25. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm going pressurized in a few days and my parameters are almost idential. I would like to know too.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I just started recently as well and it was a pain in the butt to fine tune it. I read everybody's suggestions and each one seemed to contradict the other. The best advice I got from people was to "watch your plants and fish". I stopped using the test kits and first bought two OTOCINCLUS and started pumping Co2 into the tank. I noticed that the plants started to pearl but then my fish DIED!! At that point I realized that too much Co2 was going into the tank so I bought some more "test dummies" which were Cardinal Tetras. I lowered the Co2 injection and watched what was going on in the tank....after a few hours I noticed that the Cardinals were gasping for air at the top of the tank. Still too much Co2!!! Next day I lowered it just a tad and the fish were fine while the plants were pearling like crazy.  Since I adjusted it like that I have had no problems with fish/shrimp dying or plants pearling, as a matter of fact the plants grow a little too fast.

Nobody can really tell you how much CO2 you should be pumping because nobody has the same light output as you, same parameters or the same method of CO2 delivery. At first I was listening to everybody and nothing was working because I was getting algae growth all over the place.

Just my experience.


----------



## sayembara (Dec 13, 2005)

Couldn't agree more than that


----------



## George Neubauer (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks JerseyScape......that is sound advice.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Hmmm my otos were gasping last night but my neons were not. I'm going to lower the dosage.


----------

